# Am I Preg. or just CRAZY???!!!



## sweetbabygirl19 (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm new so if this is the wrong place please move this. Thanks! I need the advice of the wise members here! I haven't had a period since november. This is not unusual for me. I have had irregular periods since i was 13. My doc. at 13 put me on BC to regulate my periods because I could start anytime with diff. cycle lengths. Not a good thing as a teenager, I didnt like the surprise of AF just showing up anytime and being very heavy. My doc also said that i could come off of BC anytime when I was older and wanted children. Fast forward to age 19, still on BC, had a period in july, none in aug, sept, or oct. Did preg. test and all were neg. Doc said could be stress? MS hid me the first part of nov., went to the doc to be tested and after a big hassle, he tested. BTW, he didnt want to because, A. Your on the pill. (like its 100%) and B. all of you home tests are neg. (like its 100%) I said I have symptoms. He said You just think you do, its probably stress. What? Anyway his test came back pos. and I delivered DD in May, 16 years ago. Was back on BC at 6 weeks! I was only 19 and didn't know about the benefits of EBF. BC made me sick so I stopped taking it and used WD method. Have not been on BC since, 16 years. Very irregular periods, doc says I probably can't have any more babies!







Sorry this is long, but I thought the more info the better the answers. Fast forward to now I'm 36 with a 16 year old daughter. I haven't had a period since November! I have tested each saying neg. My symptoms are slight queseyness, dizziness, tingly breasts, bloated abdom., night sweating, extreme thirst, pulling around my bellybutton and a littlebit lower, gassey, peeing alot, cramps and kinda wet like AF is coming, hungry and wanting to drink milk. I called the doc, wont test, because of my history, just wait it out?? BTW I just lost my insurance, not that it was that good anyway. My mom says dont worry your probably preggo., I didn't get a pos test until i was 3-4 months with you and your bro. Both of us were BC babies. So now i am thinking I am preg and find that i would joyfully welcome a new babe. Sorry this is long, but I need some advice and hugs. No one irl is supportive of this except my DP and mom! My friends think I am crazy. Your 36 and too old to have babies! Excuse me but I AM NOT OLD!







: If you read this far thank you so much. I guess I needed to vent and I appreciate you ladies at MDC so much.







: Mom and I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, I don't think you're crazy both you and you're family have a history with this. Can you go somewhere else for a blood test. Someone out there has to be compassionate enough to do a test even it's just so you can know. Sending you lots of good thoughts. Keep us updated.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow, Mama. I'm sorry you're doctor has dismissed you in such a manner, our docs are the people we need to be partners with us in our healthcare, not dissmissive and unreasonable. Is this the same doc as when you found you were expecting your daughter?
I hope you have answers soon. I would maybe start calling around a bit, often different clinics/ labs may offer reasonable blood pg tests for those without insurance.








Mama. Keep us posted.


----------



## Fishie Kisses (Jul 10, 2006)

I too was put on BC due to irregular periods as a teenager, although I was not as fortunate to have started right up after going off...it's been a bumpy road, but back to you. You've been through this before, and your mom has too, so why won't your doc listen?? I know that when I first started having issues, I went to Planned Parenthood for a blood test---only $30---and they will do it just for your peace of mind! GL mama!!


----------



## sweetbabygirl19 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you for your response. I live in a very rural area, so I dont know about going for a blood test. Can it be done at the health dept. or just by a doctor? The other docs offices that i did call won't do a blood test until you have a postitive urine test. Any ideas?

UPDATE: I just called the Health Dept. County Office explained the situation to the nurse on call! Answered her questions and guess what she said? Are you ready?







: She said your history and your moms are really not medically possible! You both must be off on your dates. Pregnancy tests are almost always accurate as is the pill. Give us a call when you get a pos. preg. test at home and then we will do a blood test.







: So here I am back at square one. Am I pregnant or crazy?







: The more I think about it the more excited I get, then I think your 36 don't do that your going to be dissappointed. I am truly going crazy!


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Sending you hugs, anything is possible.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetbabygirl19* 
UPDATE: I just called the Health Dept. County Office explained the situation to the nurse on call! Answered her questions and guess what she said? Are you ready?







: She said your history and your moms are really not medically possible! You both must be off on your dates. Pregnancy tests are almost always accurate as is the pill. Give us a call when you get a pos. preg. test at home and then we will do a blood test.







: So here I am back at square one. Am I pregnant or crazy?







: The more I think about it the more excited I get, then I think your 36 don't do that your going to be dissappointed. I am truly going crazy!


Oh Gee, I am sorry! It is totally possible to have negative pregnancy tests and be pregnant. I know women who NEVER got a positive urine test until they were well into their second trimester.

Why are they so resistant to give you a blood test?? Do we not have a right to proper diagnostic healthcare?


----------



## sweetbabygirl19 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks so much for the support! I knew I could count on the members here! You all are so great and so willing to help others! BTW, the nurse at the health dept. said that I must have a pos. urine test before they will do a blood test, that is their policy. At this point the health dept. is my only option, because I have no insurance. I just am so frustrated! I was just thinking that I have a DD 16, we have a great talk about anything relationship, what would the health dept. do if she needed/wanted a blood test? What if, like many teens, she didn't have a mom she could tell? Would they help her or just keep stating that stupid policy. Sorry for the rant. BTW I have been reading some other threads and I just ordered TCOYF. Either way this turns out maybe I can learn more about my cycles and pass that on to my DD. Again thanks for the support, it means so much!


----------



## Fishie Kisses (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm not sure about your moral take on it, but couldn't you just TELL them you got a faint pos, and want to be sure?? I think I'd be ok with a fib for peace of mind! If she's as smart as SHE thinks she is, then she'll know you can;t SHOW her a test, because they aren't accurate after 10 min









And to give you some reassurance, a good friend of mine just KNEW she was pg, but kept getting - HPTs, so she demanded a blood test....POSTITIVE.....she decided to take another HPT and it was still neg.....she was almost 9 weeks along!!!!!!! So, it IS possible, and that dumb lady doesn't know what she's talking about!


----------



## sweetbabygirl19 (Nov 23, 2006)

Fishie Kisses - Sorry I already did that and she said "well make sure you drink something before you come in to the clinic". I said "Why is that" and she said "we always do a urine test before we do the blood test". I told her I had done one at home and she said that is the policy. I live in a very rural area so there is only one nurse at the health dept. so I have to deal with her. I guess I just will have to wait it out. Atleast mom knows what I am going through. I wish her doc was still practicing, I would camp out on his door, given our history. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## sweetbabygirl19 (Nov 23, 2006)

I POAS and another BFN first thing this morning! Now I am spotting!







: It's brownish and redish, sorry if this is TMI. Just a little in my underware and on the tp. What is going on with my body?







:







:







:


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

just sending







I know it must be so hard going up against that brick wall of drs. That makes me so angry that you can't just go in there and request a blood test. Do you know any midwives that could order a test or something?


----------



## sweetbabygirl19 (Nov 23, 2006)

midstream mamma, I wish we had a midwife here. The closest on is about 3-4 hours away and my lil old car would never get that far. I have a friend who may take me I am going to call monday. BTW I am still spotting. Why are our bodies so crazy? I was more worried at first, but now I hope I am preg. Mother Nature can be cruel. Thanks for the hugs they are much needed.


----------



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

I am outraged by the lack of compassionate care in your area. I'm so sorry you are having such a difficult time. For future reference, there are some herbs that can be helpful at regulating cycles. Also accupuncture if available in your area. Hope you are well and keeping my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fishie Kisses* 
I'm not sure about your moral take on it, but couldn't you just TELL them you got a faint pos, and want to be sure??

This is certainly what I would do. Good luck!!


----------



## sweetbabygirl19 (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olive&pimiento* 







I am outraged by the lack of compassionate care in your area. I'm so sorry you are having such a difficult time. For future reference, there are some herbs that can be helpful at regulating cycles. Also accupuncture if available in your area. Hope you are well and keeping my fingers crossed for you...

olive&Pimiento-We dont have accupuncture here. I spoke to the midwife on the phone and she suggested I wait out this month and just use the dollar store tests then we will go from there. What kind of herbs?


----------

